# Is blowing coat a sign of coming into heat soon?



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My girl grows a luxurious coat before coming into season  het breeder & Co-owner laughs and says to make sure she is at her most attractive for the boys. It is common in her lines and I thought for goldens in general but could be wrong.

PS: and my girl's coat is really starting to grow as she is moving towards her next heat.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Hazel just finished her second cycle, and her coat seemed about the same throughout. I have also heard that they can lose a lot of hair after the cycle, but I haven't seen anything unusual.  Our last girl (spayed) would lose a ton of hair in the first week of August, like clockwork, every year. It would come out in chunks. I haven't ever seen a fall coat blow, I don't think.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

For my dog, Yes!, in a big way. We let her have one heat before spaying and my house looked like someone cut up a blonde wig all over the floor within hours of me dust mopping it. It lasted for about a week and a half at the beginning of her heat. That was back in June and her coat was so thin and sleek the rest of the summer and it's just starting to fluff up a bit now. She isn't a heavy coated GR to begin with. here is a pic of her from July. Edit to add, she also went off her feed and got pretty thin by the end of her heat.


----------



## Lexus (Aug 26, 2016)

Both of my girls are spayed and blow their coats twice a year. Hair everywhere! Chunks of out! I could crotchet another Golden. Unfortunately they are on different shedding schedules. :/


----------

